# Lexmark X125 under MacOSX?



## JALOP (Jul 3, 2006)

Is there a driver anywhere to use Lexmark x125 under Mac OSX?

Lexmark's website http://www.lexmark.com/US/support/drivers/ only provides Windows-drivers for such printer.

Thanks!


----------



## MisterMe (Jul 3, 2006)

You can find a CUPS driver for your printer here.


----------

